
Russian tankers fueled North Korea via transfers at sea - altstar
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-missiles-russia-oil-exclus/exclusive-russian-tankers-fueled-north-korea-via-transfers-at-sea-sources-idUSKBN1EN1OJ
======
fwdpropaganda
Good. Capitalism, efficient allocation of resources, and all that.

